# Falmouth Sprint Triathlon



## davidhowland14 (Jul 23, 2008)

Another Cape Cod Triathlon. Somewhat foggy, humid weather made the race a little tough, but the swim leg was really easy due to a strong current. I finally beat my mother, too. I finished 3rd in my age group and had a great race.

Pictures below.

Swim Leg Going Well






Feeling Strong on the Bike





Crushing It


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats, those pics of you?


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 25, 2008)

Impressive man nice job??  How long were the legs?


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 25, 2008)

cool, they did the swim in a pool


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> cool, they did the swim in a pool





davidhowland14 said:


> Another Cape Cod Triathlon. Somewhat foggy, humid weather made the race a little tough, but the swim leg was really easy due to a *strong current*. I finally beat my mother, too. I finished 3rd in my age group and had a great race.



:-D some pool


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> :-D some pool


Lol, yeah and you look a lot like Michael Phelps


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 25, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Lol, yeah and you look a lot like Michael Phelps



Butterfly, no less.


----------

